
 Why I'm Skeptical of the FCC's Call for User Broadband Testing - wglb
http://lauren.vortex.com/archive/000688.html
======
loupgarou21
I'm somewhat skeptical of it because it isn't doing any sort of sustained
testing. I have commercial internet access to my house (it's faster, I get
static IP addresses, I can setup PTR records, I get 24/7 support with same day
repair for the same price as residential, I just don't get discounts for
bundling services) with 12mbps/2mbps sustained speeds. This test showed me
getting 30mbps/5mbps, but it only ran for a few seconds, so it was only
measuring my burst speeds.

